# Aug/Sept 2005 2WW ~ Part Four



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

[size=10pt]New home and updated list........loads of luck and babydust to everyone 

Cinderella 1 Aug 
friskypony 3 Aug
RubyRoo 3 Aug 
scrappy 3 Aug 
Claire L 6 Aug
herbaltea 7 Aug 
Daisyschainging 7 Aug
murtle 8 Aug 
Tracy C 8 Aug 
datai 8 Aug 
bbmonster 10 Aug
jazzmine 10 Aug 
alicat 10 Aug 
ellie7 10 Aug 
Feely 10 Aug
charlie1 11 Aug 
Alvie 13 Aug
karense 13 Aug 
Anne_7 14 Aug 
Ishack 14 Aug 
karenschoices 14 Aug 
flamingo 15 Aug 
Redlocks 15 Aug 
marsel 15 Aug 
racy-tracy 15 Aug 
babysmile 17 Aug 
nuala 17 Aug 
kty 17 Aug 
lisa n 17 Aug 
9bluebell 17 Aug 
Lisa9 17 Aug 
vict 17 Aug 
ginny 18 Aug 
Edith 18 Aug
berrygirl 20 Aug
helen71 21 Aug 
snagglepat 21 Aug 
charley 22 Aug 
69chick 22 Aug 
Claireabelle 22 Aug
pops 22 Aug
selinaggs 22 Aug 
jih
Carol250 24 Aug 
sandee2002 24 Aug
pearly paula 24 Aug 
BethB 24 Aug
Tiggs 24 Aug 
wonky 25 Aug IUI 
Pootle 25 Aug Clo 
Megan10 25 Aug ICSI 
gill0268 26 Aug IVF  
bendybird 26 Aug Clo 
bubs 26 Aug ICSI  
kittycrazy 26 Aug IVF 
Ellie L 26 Aug ICSI 
Pups 27 Aug IVF 
bluechirpy 27 Aug OI 
ruddles 28 Aug IVF  
Littlechicklet 29 Aug ICSI 
clary 29 Aug ICSI
Hoping4baby 29 Aug
Feistyblue 29 Aug ICSI 
DonnaDC 30 Aug ICSI 
PGDMandy 30 Aug IVF 
lilly2k3 30 Aug IVF 
thornsey 31 Aug FET 
KatB 1 Sep IVF 
juliebulie 1 Sep FET 
Noo 1 Sep ICSI 
kerry f 1 Sep IUI 
mancgal_664 2 Sep IVF 
me!!! 2 Sep FET 
Blu 3 Sep ICSI 
Lilac123 3 Sep IVF  
mummywanabe 3 Sep ICSI
Little M 4 Sep ICSI 
bunless 4 Sep ICSI 
sunrise 5 Sep FET 
Mairi 6 Sep ICSI 
Tigger2 6 Sep IVF
Dawnguzz 6 Sep IVF
yanni 7 Sep ICSI 
NATALIEB 7 Sep IUI
Eva04 7 Sep IUI 
CLARETTC 8 Sep IVF 
MoOjUiCe 8 Sep ICSI 
viviennef 9 Sep IUI 
ALEX4702 9 Sep IVF 
Zebra OI
CICLEY 10 Sep IVF
NutNut 10 Sep IVF 
Pink_Angel 11 Sep 
CERA29 12 Sep IUI 
Tracy W 14 Sep FET
NICKY101 16 Sep ICSI
ruby k 18 Sep ICSI
chezza 19 Sep IVF
Ems H 20 Sep IVF
Katie J 20 Sep IVF
Cheery 21 Sep IVF
Scotslass 23 Sep ICSI


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catey ~ i'm ever so sorry.....keep the faith hun, it'll happen for you. Big hugs 

Bubs ~ congratulations.....that such wonderful news for you. Have a very happy healthy pg 

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for new home lizzy 

Kerry x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish you all masses of  and  to you all on the 2ww

Love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
Natalie here, I was on here last month as Jazzmine but decided as I'm gonna be around for a while i may as well be myself 

I'm on day 6 of   due to test on 7th sept.
(please add me on list Lizzy, although I'm enjoying the Clomid ladies, I'm missing you guys )

Its been an easier ride this month, not to many side effects yet.
I had a funny turn Saturday night and had to leave London quickly and get to my bed.
Just got really hot in Restaurant, felt really sick paniced and started crying, my friends think I'm loosing it i think!

This month I'm relaxing and being myself, having the odd glass of vino and going out lots.
Last month i stayed in and stressed alot, so will see how it goes this month.

Looking forward to getting to know the new ladies on here and catching up with some old faces.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you Kerry.....no probs 

Natalie ~ welcome back  Loads of luck to you this time 

How's everyone today.....been really hot here.

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## KatB (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi girls, well gave in and did HPT (well 2) today (day 12 2ww).  Both positive - lines were faint (used Clearblue) but definately there and got darker.  Does this mean I've got a  ??!!  Really can't take it in - don't know whether to start celebrating yet or not??
Good luck to all you girls on 2ww and lots of   to you all.
Kath xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

That sounds good to me.CONGRATULAIONS.
IF you have any more HPTs  ,do another tomorrow to reassure yourself.  

Lorraine


----------



## KatB (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Lorraine - will do - will post tmrw to let you know how I got on!!

Kath x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

this is me!!! thank you for adding me im due to test on friday well i think i can do it on thursday but id rather go the 14 days im breaking all the moalds this time hopefuly will change my luck ha ha good look to every one else here


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Kath, I hope the test was another  

  

Lorraine


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Good luck to everyone testing this week. I'm not till next Tues and have found the first week hard.Physically beginning to feel better now except for the occassional unforseen tears....poor DH finding it hard to understand.  

Mairi xxxxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Well it looks like it's a BFN for us. Started spotting yesterday so did a First Response Test this morning which confirmed it. Absolutely gutted   Not much more to say at the moment.
Ali


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Nothing much to say Blu apart from I think you have tested to early and spotting might be implantation.

Stranger things have happened !!

Hang in there

Tashja xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Blu ~ Tashja could well be right.......i'll keep everything crossed for you 

Kat ~ any news today? That sounds really positive for you.....congratulations hun 

Hope everyone's ok 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## mummywanabe (May 10, 2005)

Blu

I understand exactly how you feel hun, I am due to test on Saturday and have had brown discharge since Monday, so this afternoon did a clearblue test, at 1st I convinced myself there was a faint line, then ripped the test apart and held it to the light and realised it was a BFN   

Like the others have said it could be implantation bleeding, like you I dont hold much hope as normally others get a +ve 3 or 4 days early not a BFN, try again on test day babes.

I have done it without DH knowing, not sure whether or not to tell him.


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Ita a BFN for me this time

Lizzy can you update your list, thanks


----------



## KatB (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi girls, well confirmed with hospital after doing 4 tests!! It is a definate      Really can't believe our luck - really thought it hadn't worked as have had period pains and back ache all the way through.  Going for scan on 16 September.  Good luck to all you girls waiting to test and big hugs   to everyone with a  
Will keep you informed of progress
Kerry - have you tested yet??
Cassidy - how are the injections going??  Leighton are on a roll!!!

Lots of love
Kath xx


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Hi Kath,

Just wanted to wish you and your DH CONGRATULATIONS with achieveing a BFP!!!! You must be thrilled!!!!

I'm due to test tomorrow and really anren't sure wbout the outcome. All I can do it wait and see!

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!! Even enjoy the bad bits!!

Love Julie xXx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Kath and your DH.
Im really please for you.and hope you have a problem free Pregnancy.

I have had back ache for two days and tonight I feel sick. Lets hope its good signs.  


CONGRATULATIONS once again Kath.


Lorraine


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Hi ladies,...........

another BFN for us too I'm afriad............

Lizzy, can you update the list please?

Thanks for all your support and kind words over the last 2 weeks...

Julie xXx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

So sorry Julie


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Julie, we're all thinking of you.Mairi xxxx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello

Can I join in.  I'm on my 2ww following FET yesterday.  Test Date is 14th September.

Tracy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Julie and Thornsey ~  Ever so sorry....just masses of hugs xxxx

Tracy ~ welcome  Lovely to have you hear......good luck hun 

Kath ~ thats really great news....can you believe it yet  Have a very happy and healthy pg...woohoooo 

Good luck Kerry and Me!!! for tomorrow, 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Heeps of good luck tomorrow Lizzy. Mairi x


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

for me. AF came this morning. Back onto the injections 4 me i'm afraid. Was hoping 13th try wouldn't prove 2 b unlucky!
Congrats to all the   it gives us all hope
Love Zebra


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls well sorry i aint updated i was due to test tomorrow but started bleeding yesterday 

clinic said test today  so i did and got a   im ok as i sort of prepared for the worse i just feel numb at the moment heart goes out to the girls with BFN like me 

congrats to the girls with  

lizzy good luck for tomorrow 

Kerry xx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi Kerry so sorry hon had every thing crossed for you today and was thinking of you.
i cant imagine what you are going through
take care and will e mail you
Paula


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

So sorry to hear your terrible news Kerry.
I found out on Tuesday that mine was bfn and still feel numb, i think its our bodies way of protecting us from the hurt. When the tears eventually come our healing can begin.
I'm sending you huge hugs
Donna


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi its me!!! it didnt work i got neg again but good luck to every one else still waiting hope to see lots of yeses take care


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kerry ~ ah bad news hun, i'm sorry. Be good to yourself and big hugs 

Me!!! ~ sorry to hear that......look after yourself hun 

Sorry for confusing people as well.....it was 'me!!!' testing today, not me.....hope that makes sense! Thanks though 

Good luck Blu, Lilac and Mummywanabe for today   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry it wasnt to be Me !! and kerry and Julie.

Lorraine


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Sorry about the BFN's there seems to have been a few. I have been getting some spotting which is gettgin heavier so I think its the same for me. I'll ring the clinic and do a test. 

Thianking of you all.....Mairi xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Well AF turned up in full force yesterday so that's the end of this cylce for us.    I'm back at work now so DH and I will sit down on the weekend and consider our options from here.

Thanks for all your support and huge hugs to everyone else with a BFN this week 

Blu


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

My heart goes out to all those girls who have received a BFN over the past couple of days. Please stay strong and I hope you manage to pick yourself up and dust yourself off soon. Hugs to you 

I was hoping for some advice? I had embryo transfer last Saturday, one ten cell and one 7 cell, both excellent quality. I have continued have slight cramps on and off since and my boobs are still tender and hard. About an half an hour ago I went to toilet and had a very small no.2's (TMI) and noticed that I had some blood. It wasn't thick blood like a period but blood all the same. I have checked properly by inserting some tissue and it comes out just pinky/brown thin stuff.

I am really surprised that AF would show up this soon? Someone had mentioned before that their clinic and only known AF to arrive on about Day 9 at the earliest? I was feeling so positive especially after the clinic told me we are in there top group due to my age and the quality of the embryos and no I feel so scared and worried and at rock bottom . Trying not to cry as I don't want to make my body feel negative for no reason. DH is now really worried aswell and thinks I should call the clinic but I am worried what they will say!

Oh I hope someone has some words of wisdom out there! I am all set to just wait and see what happen today.

Thanks very much girls.

Nicky x


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Nicky, dont worry too much as this could be an implantation bleed. 

Goodluck

Lorraine


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Hi Nicky, I'm in the same boat had some spotting which has got a wee bit heavier so I'm dreading it becoming the full hit AF. It can be implantation bleeding so try not to worry too much. I did call my clinic yesterday and they told me to increase my cyclogest and rest and then call again today which I am going to do in a bit. They very much seem to stress that we take every day as it comes but it is so hard. We're all with you....

Love Mairi xxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Mairi, you had your ET the same day as me.   and my 1 embryo was a grade 3 (day 3)
I hope things ease up for you

lets us know how you get on


Lorraine


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Mairi,

I had a look at some old posts and a few people do experience this and go on to have BFP so I need to stay positive. I have left a message with my clinic to call me just in case I need to change my medication. I was planning on going in to town today but instead I think I will relax. I have the same headache I had yesterday which is probably now getting worse due to this new worry! Trying to reassure myself and DH so that we stay positive.

I truly hope your bleeding eases off and you get your BFP next week. I hope we all do!! Don't think I could go through all this again!! Would need to win the lottery first anyway, broke now!!

Nicky xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Sorry to join you so late, but I'm on day 13dpo (testing on Sunday) and I've also been getting bleeding, since Wednesday morning. It started off pale pink and now it's brown. I've also been having almost constant cramping. I can't help feeling that AF is on the way.
The clinic said that some kind of bleeding is normal so I've been reluctant to call them, but I've noticed that others of you have. Is it worth ringing them to ask their advice?

  to you all

Martha
xx


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Nicky- I think resting up is a good idea although retail therapy would take your mind off everything. DH and I have decided to draw to a close if we're not successful this time - it is so stressful. We feel we've tried and there is always the vague hope of a wee natural miracle.
Martha - I'd call your clinic as they know your full history and its best they monitor your situation. Don't be scared they are they for you and as Nicky mentioned your paying them alot of money so get all the advice and support you need from them.
Lorriane - thanks, I'll keep you posted. It helps so much knowing all you ladies are riding the same roller coaster....

Love Mairi xxx (I'm Scottish hence the use of the word 'wee' alot)


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, Mairi. Sending you lots of    that this is 'the one' for you. 
Martha
xxx


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

Just had a call from one of the nurses who explained that obviously there are two ways for it to go, AF or implantation and no way of knowing yet what one it is!! The pessaries can give you stomach cramps and headaches which explains why I have been having them. They sometimes don't last but some ladies have them the whole time. All these side affects are very annoying as they make you think AF is coming!!

All I can do is keep calm and hope this is implantation bleeding and not the evil one!!

Back to the sofa me thinks!! 

Nicky x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls thanks for all you wishes sorry to the girls with the BFN  like me 

Kerry x


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Well, AF very heavy today, tested BFN...... clinic have done a blood test and will not say to me its all over but I know in my heart it is.

Thanks everyone for all the good wishes and I'll be thinking of you all.

Love Mairi xxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Mairi,
Sorry to hear AF has arrived. and you had a BFN. 
Why wont the clinic tell you anything?

I was due a blood test this monday but cannot get to the clinic. So official HPT on Wednesday but I think the    will be after me as have tested again this morning and got neg.

Lorraine


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Hi Lorraine, the clinic just seem reluctant to give the final 'its over' until they see the blood test and then they said sometimes they need to do a 2nd one to see the HCG levels are rising or falling. They did say that they weren't hopeful for BFP. They hedge their bets I think.I can't see there being any change. 

I'm sorry to hear you are in the same boat, its so hard. Have you and DH given any thought to what next? It is probably too soon to do that but I can't help thinking...

Take care of yourself and after I get my result this afternoon I think its a cool white wine in the garden for me. 

  Mairi xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls sorry to hear your news  as you know i have just had BFN and it is so hard when the clinic keep you waiting in a way i was lucky as it was only 2 days before test date so think thats why i was allowed to test 

Kerry x


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

hi Mairi,
I am a surrogate mum going through it all for a couple that cannot go through it themselves,  without help. If this doesnt work this time I have to wait until January when the 6 months quarentine (for the sperm)is up. Then the intended mum has to go through the egg collection etc.again so i am hoping it works.I havent given up yet.I have my moments though when i do/don't think it has /n't worked.

Goodluck with getting your test

Lorraine


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Lizzy

I'm a BFN

Blu


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had a BFN,
There seems to be alot at the moment.


Lorraine


----------



## lilac123 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

I'm a BFN  too. But congrats to everyone who's had a BFP this month and babydust to everyone else on the 2ww. Hope to be back soon.

Love to all
Lilac


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lilac and Blu.......really, really so sorry indeed. Words feel very inadequate.....i can only send you much love and many hugs 

Mairi ~ i'm really hoping for you hun,

Nicky101 ~ welcome, i've added you to the list......loads of luck 

Martha and Bunless.......good luck today  

Look after yourselves everyone......hot today!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Girls, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs. Please don't give up if you think it's all over if you've had spotting or bleeding. I had five days of constant spotting, plus horrendous cramps, and cried almost solidly for that time, only to be told this morning that I've got a BFP. I had totally written it off. 

I also forgot to say, I tested on day 12dpo and it was a BFN, which is another reason I thought it couldn't have worked.

Lots of love, luck and positive thoughts   , wherever you're at at the moment.
Martha
xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Martha, many congratulations on your BFP. You have given me some hope. I've had spotting since Friday and fully expected AF to arrive this morning but still no sign. I'm testing on Thursday and can honestly say this has been one of the worst weekends of my life. Big hugs for anyone who got a BFN.

Viv xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Viv, sending you loads of     and   . This truly is a horrible time, but please keep the faith! Wishing you and all the other 2wwers BFPs, I really am.
Martha
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Martha.....fantastic, congratulations  Have a very healthy and happy pg 

Viv ~ loads of luck hun.....big hugs for your horrible weekend,

Good luck Sunrise for tomorrow 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Well This it I have actually got an appointment this morning at my GPs and hopefully will get the results later today. I will travel to the Path Lab with it myself if necessary to guarentee a result today.


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Sending you loads of     for today, Lorraine.
Martha
xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Martha,

Im shaking already, this is gonna be along day.
I will update when I get the result .


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

I had a  def BFN with results from the clinic. DH and I headed off for a night away which was great. Don't know what's next for us but time will tell. 

Congratulations Martha - fab news and hugs for everyone else.

Love Mairi


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

I am so so sorry Mairi, my heart goes out to you and DH. it was good that you got away for the night to clear your heads.

Please be strong and I hope you bounce back soon, just give yourself a break first, this has taken so much out of you.

Hugs  

Nicky x


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Lizzy i know my test date is the 9th but went to gp, then to pathology lab, one hour later

          
       
          

so there you have it and confirmed !!!
omg omg omg
please let there be a god and keep it/them safe....
thanks good luck everyone else!!!!!
Paula


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Mairi, I'm so so sorry to hear your news.    It's just not fair. Please look after you and DH, have a break from things then come back and try again. It CAN happen for you and it will. xx

Paula, CONGRATULATIONS on your   . Amazing news. You must be on   .

Lots of     to everyone who's going to be testing shortly. 

Martha
x


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Congratulations Paula.on your 

Just to let you know I got a  

Lorraine


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sunrise & Mairi so sorry both my heart goes out to you both especially for you sunrise as you are not doing this for personal gain but to make some one else smile like i did yesterday!!
Thankyou little M for your kind wishes it means so much i now know how i would have felt had this have not worked because if i feel this happy that its a +ve i know i would have felt just as sad if it was -ve
NutNut 9th sept cycle buddie i cant believe it first time ivf - care gave me a chance when no one else would i will always be grateful for that
i am sat here thinking god if it can happen to me it can happen to anyone but i know thats not true there is alot of people out there that go month after month with dissapointment my heart really goes out to them the whole TX thing takes strength i am so happy it worked and the reason more so because of all the travelling and reactting badly to the drugs d/h said one shot thats it then its time to call it a day!!! always thought i would have to spend the next 6 months talking him round!!!    
well will catch up with the thread tonight take care
Paula


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lorraine and Mairi......oh goodness, i'm sorry both of you. Take good care of yourselves and big hugs to you both  Lorraine ~ hugs to your IP's too.

Paula ~ what a happy post you did yesterday.....really made me smile. Congratulations hun.....thats fab news for you, take care and have a very happy and healthy pg 

Good luck to Jackie and Natalie for today 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Lorraine, I'm so so sorry to hear your news  . Words just seem so rubbish at times like this. Thinking of you lots. 
Martha  
xxx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks Lizzy my post was nothing to how i was feeling now i have calmed down starting to feel apprehensive i suppose like every one else.
One thing that this site has taught me is a positive is the start but keeping it positive is the hard work......!!!! so heres to hoping all will go well.
thinking of all those that are testing around now and hoping your dreams come true.
Take Care
Paula


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just popped in to say good luck to everyone testing this month - I went through my first IVF cycle in September last year and as you will see, my gorgeous little girl is the result - this thread brings back so many memories - both good and bad - I know how you are all feeling - try to stay positive!!

Can't believe my frosties are almost a year old!!!

Sending big hugs to those whose time has not yet come - gather your streght and hopefully try again xxx

Good luck everyone 

Love
Churchill xxxxxxxx


----------



## MoOjUiCe (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi lizzy,

Please update the list. It's a definate   for me.

Lots of luck and   to you all.

Em x (MoOjUiCe)


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Em really really sorry i wanted all of us to get +ves there is probably nothing that i can say that will make you feel better.
thinking of you take care 
Paula


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Em......i'm ever so sorry. All the luck in the world to you and DH, really hope that you get your miracle...... 

Take good care of yourself,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Em I'm so sorry, I really feel for you. Please take care of yourself.

Viv xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi em hope you are ok hun  .


I see you have updated me hun already but yes we got our  , very early days yet given our history, still cant believe it worked first time.


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

Em, I am so very sorry that it hasn't worked out for you. Let's hope that you do get that miracle that you are praying for.

Big  

Nicky x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, just to let you know I got a   . I'm so happy, I can't believe it. I've done 4 different tests, all positive. Hope everyone else is ok, Nut Nut best of luck for tomorrow.

Viv xx


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

omg sooooooooooooooooo pleased for you another 9th sept girl bet you are ecstatic i just wish Em could have joined us then we really would have been on a roll  

but for you Viv its your day........... enjoy Hun catch up with you tonight!!!
      
        
      
Paula


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

Well many congrats Viv!!! That's fantastic news sweetie!!

I can't believe that we tested yesterday and got a   and then we tested again this morning and had another   and we can't even celebrate!!! You may have read my post from yesterday that my bleeding increased yesterday afternoon and I had AF pains for about 2-3 hours on and off. These went and the bleeding stayed. I have checked this morning and it is more of a brown/red rather than the bright red I had yesterday. So many people on here have said that they have bled as have a few close friends, one continuously on and off for three months!! 

I never thought the day would come when I see that positive and we don't go mad with happiness, so unfair. It will be even worse if the treatment has been a success and then I lose my embies, how gutted will I be!!

I am going to call my clinic now to tell them about my early testing and the bleeding and see what they say. They are about 45 minutes drive away so bit difficult to just pop in.

Let's hope we get to keep our   and I can join you girls in the pregnancy board.

Nicky xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Nicky, if you've still got a BFP then I really think you will be ok. It may just be old blood or if just one embie has taken the other one could be coming away. I know this must be really hard for you but just take it easy. I've heard of lots of people this has happened to and they have had healthy pregnancies. Keep us updated and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Viv xx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all

Can I join you?  I am on day 6 of 2ww, havn't had access to a computer for nearly 2 weeks, so have so missed this site and you don't know how many times I have wanted to come on here for advice during that time.  I had e/t on Saturday, it went well and we were pleased to have 10 embies in good enough condition to freeze, so I do have some hope that if this fails, i can try again with them.

I am at work today and still getting mild af pains (very mild at the moment) it is so hard as no-one here knows about it and I just want to go home and chill out.  I was hoping being here would take my mind off things but it is always there !! 

Anyway hope you are all well, I will be reading through all the posts shortly to find out about how everyone is getting on.

Love to you all Cheryl x


----------



## Ems H (Aug 2, 2005)

Can you add me to the list please I am due to test on the 20th.
I had been really positive (still trying) but have posted on a couple of other threads that I think I have done something daft. I used a hotwater bottle twice. I am worried now. Am I being daft or have I wrecked my chances? Any helpful words??
Thanks
Emma


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Emma - I am only on my first attempt but I really don't think that the hot water bottle thing is a big problem, it is probably worse just the stress you are feeling because of it  

I think that warmth helps blood flow so the Zita west book (which I have) just says keep the tummy warm but not too hot, so you may have even done some good anyway.

Anyway don't worry about it, when I feel anxious like with having any pains/effects etc I just keep thinking there is nothing I can do about it, and this helps me to relax a bit.  The Zita West book says implantation occurs between days 6-8 as the embie has to  'break out' just before then so your hot water bottle thing was before then anyway.

Love and hugs and good luck to you Cheryl xx


----------



## Katie J (Sep 7, 2005)

Can I join in?

ET today, test on 20th Sep.  New to site and finding everyone's posts really useful & heart warming.

Good luck everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi and welcome to Katie, Emma and Cheryl  Happy chatting!! I've added you all to the list.....you'll find it one page one. Loads of luck to you all.

Viv ~ fabulous news.....congratulations  Enjoy every second 

Nicky ~ huge congratulations to you too......hope it all settles down soon and you can go loony with happiness. Fab news hun 

Hope everyone's ok today....take care all, 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

HI

Can I join in. I had Et on 7th and not to test till 23rd Sept. Over 2 weeks!!! Congratulations to all of you that have had BFP!! 

I have been really sore since ET and hoping that it will get better soon. Any advice from anyone 

Scotslass


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi all, may I join in please?

Had my ET today and now have 2 on board. Now just cooking gently until 21st and test date. I have no doubt that I will drive myself absolutely   as I have already been afraid to go for a pee in case I wee them out      

all good fun, this IVF lark    

Hope you're all pottering along nicely and feeling           

Cheery x


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

oops I've been a bit naughty!!   alert!!!

I've been feeling really nauseous the last couple of days with lots of AF pains so I thought I would see if anything was going on.  Please tell me I tested too early as I got a  !!!!!

Then you can all slap my wrists!!!

Tracy xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Tracy, I think you definitely tested too early, I know how hard it is to wait the 2 weeks but it's not worth giving yourself a lot of stress testing early when it might not be the right result. 

Scotslass, I also had my treatment at Ninewells. I live near Stirling. It's a nightmare having to travel up to Dundee isn't it. You'll probably find the pain will go in the next day or so. 

Best of luck to everyone  

Viv xx


----------



## Ems H (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the positive comments Chezza- I am going to try and forget about it now!
Thanks for the welcome to the site - Lizzy B
Katy J - looks like we are test buddies!
I am going to my Mum's next week - to TRY and forget! Speak soon!
Emma


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36631.0


----------

